# A time to Buy financial shares?



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

Hi all,
I read from this forum quiet often, 2 years now. I have decided to open a thread as I am interested in investing some SSIA, this is due to the dramatic events in the finacial markets (I usually buy Bio-techs, and have done quiet well i.e couple of grand over years).
My question, is there any stock worth buying now due to USA interest cut of 1/2 &, i.e bank or otherwise...any ideas with reasoning appreciated. I think its now a good time to invest say a 1/3 of savings... Any opinions?


Maximus152
A rolling stone gathers no moss


----------



## room305 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Might get a better response to your question .


----------



## Thomas22 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

I think it is extremely risky to invest 1/3 of your savings in a particular stock at the moment particular in the banking sector. As of yet nobody yet knows where the subprime mortgage loses lie, you don't want to be left holding a bank that subsequently announces massive loses from trading mortgage.  The best advise I could give anyone at the moment is to stay out of the market! If you are determined to enter then make sure you spread you investment widely. ETF are cheapest and best IMO option for retail investors.


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Room305.
Yes good Idea.


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Thomas,
well I guess you have a valid point, but with the risk calculated the potential rewards could be handsome, maybe be not. Is nt that the whole point. I was just wondering did anyone have a target yet i.e what goes up must go down and vis-versa... sometime


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Room forum is locked out ??? maybe my due to my membership level..


----------



## room305 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*



Maximus152 said:


> Room forum is locked out ??? maybe my due to my membership level..



Not sure why that should be. Have you tried registering with the site? The administrator often posts here so he may spot this.


----------



## Thomas22 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*



Maximus152 said:


> Thomas,
> well I guess you have a valid point, but with the risk calculated the potential rewards could be handsome, maybe be not. Is nt that the whole point. I was just wondering did anyone have a target yet i.e what goes up must go down and vis-versa... sometime




The basics of any long-term investing is that diversification is the only free lunch on the street. Investing in a single company can be highly profitable but it can also be a way to quickly lose all your money.

I used to work as a trader and the only thing I invest in at the moment is ETF's but currently I'm 90% cash. I think it will be another couple of weeks before I change my stance.


----------



## NorfBank (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Did you make enough to retire?


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Thomas, ETF's ..I take it these are exchange trade funds (wondering whom with), I was tempted but I think anyone who has money in these at the moment must be pulling thier peverbial hair out if they have large %'s in US or UK investments what ever about emerging markets. Would you not think that ETF's are just as risky in the present climate... If not can you give me reason (i.e eveidence to support this)


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Room305, Im registerd with this site yes as of 19.0907 @ 08:30. Do nt tell me I have to register with another site or forum.... I register with a new forum only once every millenium    so!


----------



## room305 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*



Maximus152 said:


> Room305, Im registerd with this site yes as of 19.0907 @ 08:30. Do nt tell me I have to register with another site or forum.... I register with a new forum only once every millenium    so!



Afraid so. Askaboutshares has no direct affiliation with Askaboutmoney to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Thomas22 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*



Maximus152 said:


> Thomas, ETF's ..I take it these are exchange trade funds (wondering whom with), I was tempted but I think anyone who has money in these at the moment must be pulling thier peverbial hair out if they have large %'s in US or UK investments what ever about emerging markets. Would you not think that ETF's are just as risky in the present climate... If not can you give me reason (i.e eveidence to support this)



 I think there are such a wide variety ETF's out there that you should be able to find something that suits your needs. There are country specific ones, industry specific and lately I have noticed some individual styles (high dividend yield etc..)

ETF's aren't nearly as risky as an individual stocks as you are getting diversification on the cheap. If you need evidence just look at the higher volatility on individual stocks versus market indices.


----------



## Thomas22 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*



NorfBank said:


> Did you make enough to retire?



 No not yet  
I changed career direction but still work in investments/finance.
Working 12 hours a day just wasn't for me regardless of the rewards. There are easier and better ways to make money in this world IMO.


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

Room Thank you for your post... and information regarding postings. I like to make life complicated.... so I have been told!


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

ISEQ maybe worth tracking me thinks


----------



## Ret45 (19 Sep 2007)

Thomas, which broker do you use to buy ETFs??


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Sep 2007)

Ratboy, track the ISEC, because it is at a yearly low from what I can see, it may be worth a second glance, I think it will start going up in near future.....just my perambulating thoughts...but hey what do I know...


----------



## bsloe (19 Sep 2007)

*Re: A time to Buy!*

with the drop in US int rates yesterday, the ISEQ 20 jumped 5% today so it would have been a good day to invest. i hold too high a % of my portfolio in Bank shares and have lost alot of my profit in the last few months - but who hasnt. If I was to do it over again, I would invest in ETF's aswell. If the stocks recover to a reasonable level I will get out and move to a suitable ETF. There are a number of threads on this wesite and on boards.ie and if you do the research I am sure that you will find something to meet your needs. The  ISEQ 20 is heavily weighted in financial stocks so that might interest you.


----------



## Dave Vanian (20 Sep 2007)

> Pop on over to  . Its a great forum for discussing stocks and shares. And you can give your own opinion without being "baby sat" by the moderators on here.


 
Yeah it's great - you can pump shares and nobody'll try to stop you.  You can also post speculation on shares and if you sound convincing enough lots of other people will accept your opinions as fact.   

But I guess if there's very few visitors it needs very little moderation.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Sep 2007)

ratboy said:


> Pop on over to www.askaboutshares.com . Its a great forum for discussing stocks and shares. And you can give your own opinion without being "baby sat" by the moderators on here.


Ratboy, please don't use AAM to try to  again, or you'll go to bed early with no dinner.

DrMoriarty
Moderator


----------



## Dave Vanian (20 Sep 2007)

> You stick with the broker notes because they are always right, arent they


 
Broker notes are only marginally more useful than anonymous share tips on the many share-tipping websites around the world.  

It's amusing to see that despite being so critical of Askaboutmoney, you keep coming back.  There's nobody forcing you to visit here, you know.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Sep 2007)

ratboy said:


> To clarify :-
> 1. Its not *MY* site
> 2. I am not involved in the running or setting up of this site.
> 3. I use it purely to discuss shares.


My apologies. We do get a lot of that around here and, as you're a new poster who'd twice said favourable things about a fledgling website, I jumped to conclusions.

You can stay up an extra hour tonight, OK?


----------



## Dave Vanian (20 Sep 2007)

> Look, im not interested in starting some stupid argument...


 
Well I'm not going to have a stupid argument either.  And I'm not going to visit your stupid site.  In fact, I'm not going to be your stupid friend ever again and I'm going home to my Mammy.  And I'm bringing my ball with me.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Sep 2007)

You just can't be happy today, can you Dave?


----------



## Dave Vanian (20 Sep 2007)

Ach, in other threads today I'm sweetness and light.  Heading off into the darkness now to terrorise a few creatures of the night.


----------



## Maximus152 (25 Sep 2007)

Well, yes the ISEQ was a good choice  at time I mentioned it ..ahem , Iron and striking come to mind! You can have all the experts telling you this that and the other, but if they truly knew the answers I would not you would not be here. So a degree of caution is wise, I am not taking away from them, but some of my best buys were from my own (like many ppl) hunches, and one or two side notes in a financial magazine 


LK
Because Im worth it.


----------



## dev88 (25 Sep 2007)

hi everybody i am extremely new to this and i really dont know much about investing i have 20 grand and im looking to invest over a two year period i was considering buying ryan air shares would anyone be able to enlighten me as to wether this is a god idea or does anyone know of other profitable investments????


----------



## SlenderMeans (25 Sep 2007)

Rising oil prices eroding profit margins, not sure if Ryanair will make you rich.

Look at sectors where demand is increasing and supply is stagnant or even falling:

(1) Oil 
(2) Milk
(3) Wheat
(4) Water


----------



## Maximus152 (2 Oct 2007)

Dev88,
I would definitely recommend some Bio-technology stocks, they are quiet volatile almost predictably so. You have to watch them individually for a few months and read there history (i.e new medicine release waiting FDA approval..). You will see a surge followed by incline /decline and so on.....the rest is up to you! Ypu need to pick something you are aware of (illness or area of expertise, and make a educated decision). Just my 2 pence worth or cence even!


Maximus152
Where there is light there is good, beyond that is darkness..


----------



## tippergore (2 Oct 2007)

SlenderMeans said:


> Rising oil prices eroding profit margins, not sure if Ryanair will make you rich.
> 
> Look at sectors where demand is increasing and supply is stagnant or even falling:
> 
> ...



You should probably add uranium to that list, demand is way above supply and there is no way to speed up the extraction from the earth.


----------

